# Burden to my lesson



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It is what it is. I'm surprised she doesn't have you circle in an out of the way place so the lesson can continue. Mine has to circle occasionally on a course but if there is the need to continue then it happens out of the way and off the course. Typically though we throw halts in and change up pace. Trot some, canter some..


At some lessons there are lower leveled riders that are making up a missed lesson. They are worked in in a way that doesn't hold the rest back and tasks are set based on how much supervision is needed. The higher level riders are given things that they can work on with minimal oversite for that portion while the trainer concentrates on the lower level rider. Then trainer'll switch off.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Maybe you’re too hard on yourself? Just focus on what you are doing in the lesson and don’t worry about the other students. If it was too disruptive, the instructor would have to plan the lesson differently, put you on a different horse or move you to a different class. The more you worry about things like impact on the other students, the less you are giving your horse clear signals. Also you might try visualization between lessons - could help you gain focus, reduce anxiety and be more effective.


----------



## LemonMoon098 (10 mo ago)

I've spent about 8 years in lessons, and this was a pretty common phenomenon. I don't remember personally being the one having an "issue" (for lack of a better word) (also not trying to brag here not acting like I'm perfect all the time I was usually somewhere in the middle). However there was usually someone who wasn't quite at the level of the other students.

In my opinion, whether or not that rider is a nuisance really depends on the rider's attitude. I was in a lesson with one girl who was half the age of the rest of the class and owned her own horse. As a result, she was kind of spoiled. Her horse was on the quick side, nothing crazy but had her moments. Our coach would give her very clear instructions to help manage her speed but the girl consistently ignored her, opting to do tight fast circles that only wound the horse up more. She'd spend 10 minutes at a time at a near gallop around the arena by herself, usually at some point during a course, the coach begging her to stop circling her like that, to no avail.

In another case, there was a girl that was a very nervous rider. But instead of just admitting her insecurities, she would complain and essentially blame all of her problems on anything but herself. She would spend ages whining about how her horse didn't know how to halt.

In yet another case, there was an older woman who wasn't quite at the skill level of us younger kids. She sometimes took up extra time, but she was very polite, sweet and kind to everyone else in her lesson. She always tried her hardest, was ver honest with herself about her "shortcomings" and clearly was putting in the best effort possible to use her time to learn the best she could. We were good friends for awhile.

Point is, taking up some extra time in your lesson isn't a big deal at all, SO LONG as you have the right attitude. The "less advanced" student can be either very pleasant to ride with or incredibly annoying, all dependent on how they go about tackling their issues.

At the end of the day, other students can always request to be moved lessons. They can always opt to pay for private or semi-privates as well in many cases. But the fact of the matter is that when you get cheaper group lessons, having one rider who may just take up a bit more time is just part of that exchange. Its an understood fact and in most cases, not a big deal. For me, when it came to taking lessons with people like the older woman I described, I really enjoyed watching her improve.


----------



## ellajoanmay12 (Sep 18, 2021)

LemonMoon098 said:


> I've spent about 8 years in lessons, and this was a pretty common phenomenon. I don't remember personally being the one having an "issue" (for lack of a better word) (also not trying to brag here not acting like I'm perfect all the time I was usually somewhere in the middle). However there was usually someone who wasn't quite at the level of the other students.
> 
> In my opinion, whether or not that rider is a nuisance really depends on the rider's attitude. I was in a lesson with one girl who was half the age of the rest of the class and owned her own horse. As a result, she was kind of spoiled. Her horse was on the quick side, nothing crazy but had her moments. Our coach would give her very clear instructions to help manage her speed but the girl consistently ignored her, opting to do tight fast circles that only wound the horse up more. She'd spend 10 minutes at a time at a near gallop around the arena by herself, usually at some point during a course, the coach begging her to stop circling her like that, to no avail.
> 
> ...


I definitely do not blame any issues on my horse, I fully acknowledge he can stop properly, and try to follow my trainers instructions to my best of my abilities. I also wish everyone a good lessons and tell them specific things I noticed they did well on after. I’m still new to this barn and figuring out the rider dynamics though, hence me feeling nervous about taking up their time.


----------



## LemonMoon098 (10 mo ago)

LouiePdelta said:


> I've spent about 8 years in lessons, and this was a pretty common phenomenon. I don't remember personally being the one having an "issue" (for lack of a better word) (also not trying to brag here not acting like I'm perfect all the time I was usually somewhere in the middle). However there was usually someone who wasn't quite at the level of the other students.
> 
> In my opinion, whether or not that rider is a nuisance really depends on the rider's attitude. I was in a lesson with one girl who was half the age of the rest of the class and owned her own horse. As a result, she was kind of spoiled. Her horse was on the quick side, nothing crazy but had her moments. Our coach would give her very clear instructions to help manage her speed but the girl consistently ignored her, opting to do tight fast circles that only wound the horse up more. She'd spend 10 minutes at a time at a near gallop around the arena by herself, usually at some point during a course, the coach begging her to stop circling her like that, to no avail.
> 
> ...





LouiePdelta said:


> I definitely do not blame any issues on my horse, I fully acknowledge he can stop properly, and try to follow my trainers instructions to my best of my abilities. I also wish everyone a good lessons and tell them specific things I noticed they did well on after. I’m still new to this barn and figuring out the rider dynamics though, hence me feeling nervous about taking up their time.


I think as long as you're honest with yourself and kind to your fellow students you don't have anything to worry about. If they're petty about losing a few minutes here and there to someone who genuinely needs it and is using that time th best they can, that's their problem, not yours. But it sounds like they're being genuine when they encourage you and are likely perfectly happy to have you there.

Like I said, pretty much every lesson group has someone who is "struggling" more than the others - its a normal part of group lessons, expected, perfectly common. I dont think you're sticking out or being as much of a nuisance as you think you are.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I think LemonMoon098 was just pointing out there are different manner of disruption. Some are worse than others. My pet peeve for those added in is a student that has no understanding , comprehension or ignores ring etiquette. The create chaos. Typically the instructor takes those aside. If it is someone new/er that just doesn't know then the instructor explains and the other students call out their position or a reminder of left to left. Someone that knows better gets words of warning. Someone that continues or causes wrecks is dealt with suitably. I can deal with or direct the rest and trust the instructor to handle the class. 

You aren't doing any of the above that LemonMoon098 pointed out nor ignoring ring etiquette. Talk to the instructor privately if it still is a concern and ask about different ways to have less of an impact.


----------

